#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Медики вычислили продукты, повышающие настроение

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *Анастасия ВЕРЕСКОВА
> 
> Ученые Национального фонда кардиологии и Совета по медицинским исследованиям национального здоровья Австралии обещают, что те, кто сядет на углеводную диету и сократит потребление мяса и молочных продуктов, не только похудеет, но и станете гораздо счастливее.*
> 
> В годовом эксперименте приняли участие 106 добровольцев в возрасте от 24 до 64 лет. Участников разделили на две группы:  вегетарианцы и мясоеды. Первые должны были в течении года питаться только растительной пищей, а вторые наоборот – кушать мясо и молочные продукты.  По прошествии полугода все участники чувствовали себя хорошо, однако мясоеды чаще впадали в депрессию и вели себя агрессивно по отношению друг к друг. Вегетарианцы же, напротив, были доброжелательны и благодаря «траве» заметно постройнели и похорошели.
> 
> *Кстати*
> _По мнению австралийских ученых, углеводная и жировая диеты улучшают память, однако скорость мыслительных процессов по истечении года остается на том же уровне._


http://eg.ru/daily/melochi/15570/

----------

Аньезка (18.11.2009), Вова Л. (18.11.2009), Джыш (18.11.2009), Егор С. (19.11.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (01.12.2009), Чиффа (18.11.2009)

----------


## Джыш

Конечно, благодаря "траве" то...

----------

Вова Л. (18.11.2009), Сергей А (18.11.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Жаль, что нет адекватной ссылки на первоисточник. 
Складывается ощущение, что это еще один пример некачественно проведенного исследования (по форме изложения в имеющейся ссылке). Неужели ученые кардиологического центра спланировали столь масштабное эпидемиологическое и экзотическое по дизайну исследование, чтобы подтвердить то, что давно известно - снижение массы тела? 
Интересно, что подразумевается под понятием "депрессия" в этом сообщении: патологическое состояние психики, требующее медицинского вмешательства, или склонность к сниженному настроению. Если первое, то это ключ к лечению 5% населения земного шара, страдающих депрессией. И мне этим докторам завтра же нужно направить всех своих пациентов. Если второе, то делать такие выводы ученым приличного уровня должно быть стыдно, т.к. такие вещи не стоят и месяца работы серьезной исследовательской команды. 
Думаю, что это какие-то обрывки из доклада ученых, неправильно трактованные СМИ. *Сообщение ни о чем.*

----------

Александр С (19.11.2009), Иилья (19.11.2009), Сергей А (19.11.2009)

----------


## Zom

Да обычная желтая пресса. На самом деле серьёзных новостных сайтов в интернете раз два и обчёлся.

----------


## Dr Chomsky

Нашел таки. Действительно - работа такая была проведена. Выводы соответствуют приведенным выше (в наукообразной форме). 

Опубликована работа в авторитетном издании (Arch Intern Med. 2009;169:1873-1880.)

Называется: *Low-Fat Diet Linked to Improved Mood* 
Author: Pauline Anderson (freelance writer for Medscape)

Действительно, в течение года кормили народ  (118 человек в возрасте от 24 до 64 лет) "легкой" и "тяжелой" пищей (low-carbohydrate и low-fat), оценивали солидный объем показателей (антропометрических и биохимических). 

Те, что питались правильно - стали тоньше и веселее. Анализ данных выявил статистическую достоверность различий в группах.

Такие вот дела.

PS. кому нужен полный текст в оригинале - пишите в личку. Ссылку привести не могу, т.к. для доступа нужен мой пароль и логин.

----------


## Ersh

> Те, что питались правильно - стали тоньше и веселее.


Правмльнее написать - те, что сидели на низкоуглеродной диете стали тоньше и веселее. "Правильно"- это априорная оценка, ни из чего не вытекающая.

----------


## Dr Chomsky

> Правмльнее написать - те, что сидели на низкоуглеродной диете стали тоньше и веселее. "Правильно"- это априорная оценка, ни из чего не вытекающая.


Забыл закавычить :Wink:

----------


## TAndra

однако мясоеды чаще впадали в депрессию и вели себя агрессивно по отношению друг к другу.

                          Цитата

Еще бы!
Есть целый год только мясо и молочные продукты... Совершенно озвереешь!

 :Big Grin:

----------

